# grouper in the bay



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

can you catch frouper in the bay this time of year sow sumbody lastyear wan it was cold lastyear catchone on the 3 mile pilings anybody know I normly hunt this time of year but thought I would fish sum


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't know about frouper, but grouper are in the bay right now.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's been a long time since a caught a frouper in the bay...but check with Bay Pirate. If it's there this time of year...he can catch it!oke


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, you can definitely catch grouper during the winter in the bay. Try around the jetties in the pass, deep structure in the bay and structure around the deeper wateron theFt. Pickens coastline. I've caught them on live bait...others have had luck trolling stretch 25's for them....I never have though.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

oops sory got in a herry


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have a bottom machine, troll around like suggested and just watch what you run over. Go back, hit it again.

It's warm so they might not be real thick but when it's nasty cold for a few days, they'll stack up a bit better.

Good luck. Get pics.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

A good place is just out from the ranger station on Ft. Pickens. Deep water holes are the best, around 60ft or so.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

thancks fellers I rily only fish for 3 fish so grouper ar new to me wat is the best live bait live sigs or petter mulet


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey man,I thought ya moved away from us?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

deleted my previous post, sorry didn't know Mullets had Peters.....

I'm bored...


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to georiga farming but they didnt pay as much as they do to farm around hear so I came back


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear you are ok and all is right. Wait for the Sharks then we will hear about them from you .I wish people would stop complaining about the spelling, at least he writes and as far asI see he never complains about anyone on here. Rubber boat have a happy holiday.:letsdrink


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

> *yankee (12/17/2008)*Glad to hear you are ok and all is right. Wait for the Sharks then we will hear about them from you .I wish people would stop complaining about the spelling, at least he writes and as far asI see he never complains about anyone on here. Rubber boat have a happy holiday.:letsdrink


out of everybody hoo dont like me a few on hear wont hert happy holidays to you to wentshark fishing today didnt do shit


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

hey rubberboat - get some manhaiden dead or alive. dead this time of year.also have descent luck on boston macs. if you have time, you can catch some pig fish on gold hooks and squid around3 mile bridge then it will really be on!!!


----------

